

The arrival of broadband could make East Africa an outsourcing hub. - SophiWhere
http://www.globalpost.com/dispatch/africa/090807/tanzania-gets-broadband

======
sharpn
Next branch of pirate bay? Seriously, though - thanks for posting this, I had
no idea connection and hardware costs were so high in East Africa, and it will
be facinating to see what happens. Hopefully better access to information will
reduce corruption, for example.

~~~
SophiWhere
Yeah, I didn't realize that the costs were that steep either. I mean $1,500+ a
month is expensive in any country. Perhaps having a better connection to the
web will encourage progress and activism with other issues.

~~~
sharpn
I hope so - sadly I fear a rise in 914-style fraud too.

